
How a Company You Never Heard of Sends You Letters about Your Medical Condition - Sujan
http://gizmodo.com/how-a-company-you-ve-never-heard-of-sends-you-letters-a-1795643539
======
Sujan
Super interesting article.

Shame the mixed the Walgreens stuff with the acurian problem though, as these
seem to be 2 very different situations. You only notice if you read carefully
and understand a bit about the tech behind it :/

